
Will Work for Praise: The Web's Free-Labor Economy - epi0Bauqu
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2008/tc20081228_809309.htm?campaign_id=rss_topEmailedStories
======
tokenadult
This of course was Reddit's business model. And HN could monetize this way if
it liked.

